# Suche ein PHP Forum ohne Datenbank !



## BlueAngel (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem PHP Forum Script, am besten aus der Open Source Community, also kostenlos, OHNE das ich eine Datenbank im Hintergrund habe.
Möchte das bei 1&1 auf meiner Homepage einsetzen habe aber kein MySQL Paket
und suche deshalb eine solche Lösung.
Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe.

BlueAngel


----------



## Oliver Gringel (9. Januar 2005)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sowas gibt.
Falls doch, wir dir Google weiterhelfen.


----------



## danube (9. Januar 2005)

Falls du Perl Skripte ausführen kannst, kann ich dir http://www.yabbforum.com empfehlen. Ist zwar kein PHP aber braucht keine Datenbank und ist ganz gut


----------



## Julian Maicher (9. Januar 2005)

google?! 
Erster Treffer: http://www.cfws.de/forum.php


----------



## KecDieHaie (9. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das ganz anders gemacht:
Iich habe ein frame mit nur einer site erstellt und das auf dem space meiner .de domain erstellt. Dann habe ich webspace bei funpic.de mit mysql und php angemeldet und dort das forum installiert. Danach habe ich den link im fram auf den space bei funpic verwiesen. Jetzt habe ich kostenlosen space mit mysql und php!


----------



## cfws (26. Januar 2005)

Du findest unter www.cfws.de ein php-Forum ohne Datenank.

Viele Grüße
Constantin Fahl


----------

